
VoiceBase – Deep Learning Speech Recognition and Speech Analytics - putnam
https://www.voicebase.com/
======
putnam
I used this service today - it was the 2nd google result for 'auto transcribe
mp3'. The result was sent to my inbox in under 10 minutes. The audio I needed
transcribed:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouyCabSt8Xg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouyCabSt8Xg)
The output: Would you love to dramatically increase your sales through the use
of Facebook ads Hi I'm Jerry of us and I run a Facebook ads agency
specializing specifically in chiropractors and in the following video I'm
going to show you the exact campaign I would run to make you a bunch of money
so let me know what you think OK So using these cool tools given to us by
Facebook [...] I do not know these guys, but this was exactly what I needed.
Kudos, and has anyone used this at scale and/or for business purposes as well?

